# Question for all Spartan tool users



## rainman (Feb 19, 2009)

does anyone out there have a Spartan Rep who comes out to you that is really beneficial? Example: Comes out within a couple days,Knows all the products sold,does he have what you need on the truck.Can he troubleshoot problems better than you. Its a great concept,they brag about there service in the trade catalogs,but I end up going else were. Am I the only one who finds this a problem? I realize he must charge more for this service but, If one charges more, should they not justify this?


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

There was a rep about 20 years ago who worked in the Chicago area, Herb was his name. You could get anything from him in no time.
I know that doesn't help you now but that's my experience with Spartan.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

I have never had any luck what so ever with Spartan Reps.

I know he is in town periodically, but never calls or stops by.

The last time I got him to stop by the shop, I bought about 900.00 worth of stuff and then he told me my account was no longer any good cuz I hadn't bought anything from them in a long time.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I used to deal with a guy by the name of Bruce Crookstone, handled my region for spartan. Problem is,


I've been buying my cables and parts for spartan through a plumbing supply house in cincinnati.

Have to order it though. 

I ordered my equipment straight from the factory, right after one of their factories burned down/caught fire.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Aside from the convenience of parts on a truck, what's the point of a service rep for sewer equipment? They are incredibly simple machines to diagnose and work on. _Maybe_ it'd be good to have somebody you could call if you had a jetter that wasn't working right but for cable machines I don't get it. Aren't they really just salesmen?








Paul


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

hey dunbar- bruce crookston now works for drain cables direct, he was also my spartan rep., the new spartan reps. name is tim gauge, hes got a big box truck jam packed full of goodies !!!! he always is at my place within a couple days when i need something :thumbsup:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Herb Bishop still in the handles the north have of Illinois. I am not happy with dealing with Spartan at all. I have bought some items at the Pumper and Cleaner show when it was in Nashville and known as the International Pumper Show. I never got the items , take to Herb on the phone and he looked into where it was shipped to, he told me they used Fed Ex and the delivered it to out Lombard Office. I asked him for the tracking # and to see proof of delivery (the signature that Fed Ex requires) He got snotty with me and hung up. We are out the money for a 1/8" jetter trap hose some nozzles cutters and a few other odds and ends.

Ever since I strictly deal with Marven at Allan J Coleman. He knows all things about sewer and drain machines, also has the machines and parts in stock 99.9999% of the time, and he ships UPS the day you ordered it. Marven has never let me or my father down.


----------



## Mr Slate (Feb 7, 2010)

A Spartan rep that has been seen in person on your property? Thats sort of like saying I just spent the night playing poker with the Loc Ness Monster, Bigfoot, And the Tooth Fairy. I havent laid eys on one in about 3 yrs now. Oh I call but the only response is traded phone calls and Email I buy from the people who take the time to stop and check on me if spartan only knew how much in sales they were losing from the lack of person to person contact it would blow the CFOs mind. $$$$$$$$$$ Just My Two Cents


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

My spartan rep in St Louis is great. He personally delivered all my equipment when I bought it. Whenever I call or email him he is quick to respond. When I order something from him I usually get it the next day. I recently called him about a jetter cam and he offered to drive down here to demonstrate it himself without me even asking. On top of that he is a good guy to talk to.


----------



## Mr Slate (Feb 7, 2010)

Ok lumping them all into one was wrong as far as customer service. But I still stand on my other post maybe its just me and the fact that I drive a hard bargan. could be the reason he never comes around.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

Bollinger plumber said:


> My spartan rep in St Louis is great. He personally delivered all my equipment when I bought it. Whenever I call or email him he is quick to respond. When I order something from him I usually get it the next day. I recently called him about a jetter cam and he offered to drive down here to demonstrate it himself without me even asking. On top of that he is a good guy to talk to.


You talking about Don Hessler? 

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## dankman (Nov 19, 2009)

leak1 said:


> hey dunbar- bruce crookston now works for drain cables direct, he was also my spartan rep., the new spartan reps. name is tim gauge, hes got a big box truck jam packed full of goodies !!!! he always is at my place within a couple days when i need something :thumbsup:


You must be spending a lot of money with Tim, I can't get him to take care of my orders and I've known him from outside of work.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

are you calling his cellphone! if you need his # let me know. :thumbsup:


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

*bad or worse service*

in this day and age i can not think of any, i say any reason to tolerate disrespectful service. ratz turned me on to www.allenjcoleman.com and to www.draincablesdirect.com. your call. breid.................:rockon:


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

I have never used spartain ,but have always had alot of respect for them ,The guys I worked with used to say they were best in close reel class of machines and plenty of power .The nice, always new looking spartain truck had a strong presence at all the supply house gatherings ,back then bar-b-qs(cold beer) and other functions.Back then We used My -tannna (this was before GORLITZ )and a electric motor place here in town , could keep them just like new, usually same day service.The gorlitz(go68hd) I have now .I got it new in 91, its never been to shop


----------



## 3Peasdrain (Feb 5, 2010)

*spartan reps*

thats because they are getting rid of all the guys that know anything about drain cleaning


----------



## Palama (Apr 8, 2010)

I know this is an older thread, but my Spartan rep, Joel Anderson, just left, and I felt a reply was in order.

We made Spartan our cable machine provider primarily becuase of Joel's service. When we need more heads or cables, he's johnny on the spot to my shop with the product, often the same day I call. I needed a few items for my model 100 machines, called at 8:30 this morning, and he was here at 10:30.

When my trusty old Ridgid K-750 needed cables in the past, I could either order through my supplier and wait, wait, wait, or pay retail from a local tool vendor. Now, I'm talking with Joel about putting a Spartan cable into the Ridgid machine... would that be manufacturer miscegnation? I'll pause while you look that up

I told Joel about this thread, and relayed a few of the comments. As my vendor, I rate him 4 stars. He's a huge help; If one of our cameras goes down, he helps diagnose and package it for shipping if needed. I can't think of any way he could provide better service.

The name of Herb Bishop was mentioned earlier... Joel described him as "legendary" in our field.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

*pal*

yes, but it's cool. breid.............:rockon:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

PLUMB TIME said:


> There was a rep about 20 years ago who worked in the Chicago area, Herb was his name. You could get anything from him in no time.
> I know that doesn't help you now but that's my experience with Spartan.


Herb is my Spartan rep, he's a great dude, super friendly, and what's better, he provides great service and knowledge.


----------

